# Side exhaust ?



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any ground clearance problems with side exit exhaust under the factory side skirts.And if you have pics of your setup could you post them up plz.

Thanks Matt.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I belive that PFYC has special inserts with a cutout for the exhaust tops. I have heard of drowning issues with the side exits. I wish someone would make a rear insert that didn't have exhaust cutouts in it for the rear when people do this rather then leaving holes.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah an insert would be nice.I've already had the hole filled and painted at my brothers body shop I only had to pay labor though so it wasn't bad.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the side exhaust. Its not too bad. Honestly I dont have much of a problem with clearance. Im stock ride height and i just take it easy over bumps and dips. I hit a damn opossum and it bent my tip to where i had to re-weld. and the upgrade skirts hang a little lower so be careful around turns with curbs. 

but i will say i LOVE the exhaust right there, windows down just sounds sooooo badass. but yes sometimes you get a face full of exhaust but i love it =]


----------

